# Trouble with Dogtra E Collar...



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I just bought the Dogtra 2302 NCP two dog system and the collar will vibrate but not shock. Anyone else have this problem or know a solution before I send it back?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Does it light up the test light? Check the seating of the probes too, hand tight plus 1/4-1/2 turn is all they should need. If they light up the test light and it isn't stimming the dog maybe you need longer probes or cinch down the collar a bit tighter.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

georgia estes said:


> I just bought the Dogtra 2302 NCP two dog system and the collar will vibrate but not shock. Anyone else have this problem or know a solution before I send it back?


Try the obvious:


1. Make sure that the unit is fully charged, it may take more power to shock.
2. Make sure the adjustment knob is turned up, I use mine mostly for the
vibrator, and usually have it turned off.
3. Make sure it is really not working, first use the tester.
Then if you really are sure it is not working, try it on yourself.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Engel said:


> Try the obvious:
> 
> Then if you really are sure it is not working, try it on yourself.


^ And get video of this part.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Check, check and check... it's broken.  That'll teach me to buy something expensive and assume it will work. ](*,)


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ^ And get video of this part.


I got myself with it on 127... I shook for 10 minutes (when it actually worked). I have an irregular heartbeat, and I think it actually helped me.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

georgia estes said:


> I got myself with it on 127... I shook for 10 minutes (when it actually worked). I have an irregular heartbeat, and I think it actually helped me.


 Can u change contacts. Might be this simple.

Best luck


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

georgia estes said:


> Check, check and check... it's broken.  That'll teach me to buy something expensive and assume it will work. ](*,)


 


I hate when that happens., by the way, every one misses you at the club. I hear a lot of stories about Ransom!


Kerry


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

kerry engels said:


> I hate when that happens., by the way, every one misses you at the club. I hear a lot of stories about Ransom!
> 
> 
> Kerry


 
Yay! I am missed! Hehe yes, the stories with that dog never end. We make new ones every day. Khoi has plenty about that dog. :-D I am glad that you are a part of it now, Khoi really likes your pup.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

georgia estes said:


> I got myself with it on 127... I shook for 10 minutes (when it actually worked). I have an irregular heartbeat, and I think it actually helped me.



Now you are in trouble, do you think your health insurance will cover the
$20,000 human services health bill ?

Or the $1500 fine for practicing medicine without a license ?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

You should have bought a Tri-Tronics collar. 
I already sold my Pro 200 G2 but I still have an old 2 dog multi sport for $100 that works better then your Dogtra.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Another ad? We do have a classified section.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Use the test light it comes with.....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Another ad? We do have a classified section.


I already placed/paid for the ad. I just can't edit it to delete the Pro 200 collar that has been sold :-0


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I already placed/paid for the ad. I just can't edit it to delete the Pro 200 collar that has been sold :-0


When I seen this post it reminded me about your tritronics and I was going to see if you still had it, a gal in our club is in need of a collar yours sounded like a excellent deal.
And yes this gals old collar was a dogtra 2 other dogtra's bit the dust last year also those of us who use tritronics keep on keeping on those that had the dogtras now have tritronics Georgia you should have listened


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I already placed/paid for the ad. I just can't edit it to delete the Pro 200 collar that has been sold :-0


Oh. If you link me and give me text I will edit it.

Unless this works. Whatever. :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> When I seen this post it reminded me about your tritronics and I was going to see if you still had it, a gal in our club is in need of a collar yours sounded like a excellent deal.
> And yes this gals old collar was a dogtra 2 other dogtra's bit the dust last year also those of us who use tritronics keep on keeping on those that had the dogtras now have tritronics Georgia you should have listened


Mike,

I still have the Multi Sport 2 dog for $100 and have listed a new ad for an old Pro 200 2 dog XLS model for $200


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mike,
> 
> I still have the Multi Sport 2 dog for $100 and have listed a new ad for an old Pro 200 2 dog XLS model for $200


Nah shes wants a G series


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Oh. If you link me and give me text I will edit it.
> 
> Unless this works. Whatever. :lol:


I just placed a new ad * in the new classified section* including the Multi sport and adding another Pro 200 2 dog XLS
If you (or another mod) could just delete the original ad with the Pro 200 G2. That would be cool


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I just placed a new ad * in the new classified section* including the Multi sport and adding another Pro 200 2 dog XLS
> If you (or another mod) could just delete the original ad with the Pro 200 G2. That would be cool


If you give me a link, I will gladly do it. I see only one classified ad for you, so link me to the one you want deleted.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> If you give me a link, I will gladly do it. I see only one classified ad for you, so link me to the one you want deleted.


Here is the link to the old ad
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f45/tri-tronics-e-collars-19038/

Thanks


----------

